# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Je ne recois pas les notifications ?

## sofien

Bonjour, je ne sais pas pourquoi je ne recois pas les notifications de nouveaux messages des disscussion que j'ai cre et aussi des disscussions ou je participe. Il est  noter que j'ai activ la case correspondante dans mon tableau de bord...une ide svp ?

----------


## Anomaly

Tu es bien en notification instantanne par e-mail ? Depuis quand le problme ?

----------


## sevyc64

Les mails ne seraient-ils pas classs comme Spam dans ta boite mail ou dans ton client ?

----------


## sofien

Bonjour, 
dsol pour le retard mais c'est du au fait que je ne recois pas les notifications. 
Bon j'ai remarqu ca en ouvrant mon tableau de bord et en plus pour tre sr j'ai vu que j'avais l'option de notification active...
Je n'ai pas une date exacte mais ca doit tre depuis un mois...  ::cry::

----------


## Jannus

Quelles notifications ne reois-tu pas ?
Les notifications MP, les notifications discussion ou les deux ?

Pour les discussions, tu as deux possibilits :
Soit dans le profil "Modifier vos options", choisir le "Mode de suivi par dfaut:" et choisir le type de notification par dfaut pour toutes les discussions que tu as ouvertes ou sur lesquelles tu as post.
Soit, dans les "Outils de la discussion" demander une notification pour la discussion en cours

Il faut videmment choisir "Notification instantanne par email" ou "Rapport quotidien par email" pour recevoir les emails rapidement.

Pour les MP, c'est dans le profil "Modifier vos options", cocher "Recevoir une notification par email des nouveaux messages privs"

N'oiblie pas de vrifier si ton adresse email est correcte et si ton serveur mail ne traite pas les emails comme spam




> dsol pour le retard mais c'est du au fait que je ne recois pas les notifications.


Tu peux aussi consulter les discussions sur lesquelles tu as post mme sans notification  ::mouarf::

----------


## sofien

J'ai dsactiv l'option puis je l'ai ractiv et ca a rsolu le problme! Merci!

----------

